# Buying Lumber - CraigsList and Others



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, I may need an intervention. Today I bought about 125 bdft of lumber. I recently purchased some birdseye maple from Barlow (a fellow LumberJock). And I ordered a couple 10 bdft hobby packs from Bell Forest Products last week (because the WoodWhisperer said to). So, in the past week or so I purchased about 160 bdft of lumber.

I got Ash, Birdseye Maple, Birch, Spalted Maple and Walnut. This is added to the 150 bdft of Cherry, Walnut and White Oak I've already got stored away. I'm pretty much set for a while, but I'm guessing I'll be buying more if I see something interesting or a good price.

Let's start with Bell Forest Products who were mentioned in Marc's last podcast. He mentioned that he had a good experience with them so I wandered over to their website and was rather impressed. So, I ordered a couple hobby packs and hope to see them soon.

Of course, Barlow mentioned he had, and I quote, "Too much Birdseye Maple". And after thinking on it for a while, I ordered some and it is quite nice (the picture doesn't do it justice).










Then there was CraigsList. I find I look there alot. Well I found two ads that caught my attention. The first was a gentleman named Dennis Duncan in Almont, Michigan about 30 miles north of me. Well he has a barn full of wood. From what he tells me, either his father or father in law (I wasn't clear on which) liked sawing lumber and over the years accumulated thousands of boardfeet of it; all kinds. I took a drive up to his place and it was just liked he described. He said I would be like a kid in a candy store and I was. He also said it would be like a treasure hunt. And it was because everywhere he went, he turned over some wood that looked fantastic. I got about 20 bdft of walnut and 30-40 bdft of spalted maple from him. Nice wood. He and his wife are looking to sell the lumber (which has been drying in the barn for years), so if you're interested, I can put you in touch with him. Here's a little spalted maple.










Finally there's Chuck and John of log2lumber who had a load of air dried 5/4 Ash for a really good price. These guys saw lumber on the weekends and evenings when they can. Like Dennis, they were quite friendly and easy to deal with and I got a bunch of Ash from them.










So far, not only have I stocked up on lumber, but I've found a few folks that I've enjoyed doing business with, and hope to do more in the future. However, I'm going to have to watch my budget.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW, I wish wish wish, That was the first thing I was going to ask *WHAT BUDGET!!!!!!!
My friend that is an excellent stash and for a good price, now you will be busy!
I watch Craigslist but the only thing in my area I find is reclaimed Douglas Fir from 80+ year old structures.
One time a Fine furniture shop had ends and short cutoffs of walnut,alder and pouplar, by the time I contacted them a person already contracted ALL of it for a year.
I find good prices and quality on Ebay, Internet but the shipping makes it more cost effective to go to local suppliers.
And shipping is going to skyrocket in the future, we havent seen the worst yet!
I will check Bell Forest, Thanks


----------



## eklectic (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Russel,
This sound like me when I was sewing! Betcha it was easier to store!
And now, I am sure, you have some plans for all that beautiful wood! Care to share!!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Mark, CraigsList is hit and miss. I actually watch it daily, but only find the deals every other week or so. I got lucky this past week. There are a lot of people selling lumber on CraigsList who don't really know what they're doing, so you end up with some poor wood that costs too much, or average wood that's way over priced. The deals are definitely the minority.

Eklectic, I actually have no plans for the wood. I have some thoughts, but I really like just having it there just in case I want to do something.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, you have a serious problem. I think you need to help yourself by giving some of the unneeded wood to me!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep Russell, Greg is right. You need help. Give me the wood. Come Fall I'll needs lots to work with.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I also agree with Greg. In order to be cured of your ailments, you must share that which caused it. Nice score!


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Russel,
It is nice having alot of anything in stock in case you need it, trouble is like my 10 tons of screws, bolts and washers. Start a repair or project, 
Two hours looking, still have to go to the hardware store to get what wasn't in the two tons.
But like the others said I would love to store two tons of lumber!


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you are investing wisely my friend. Decent wood is not getting any cheaper, when is does come available. I think it is a more sound investment than a lot of things in this economy. I'll be checking Craig's list in my area to see what's up.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, folks I'm sorry to say that I will not be sending any of my lumber your way. I'm growing very attached to it and sometimes like to go and just look at it. A couple of the walnut pieces have some great figure and while rearranging things I found some rather attractive spalting in some cherry. So, I'll just hang on to it, thank you very much.

My dear Mr. Newt. I never thought of the wood as an investment, but with the way things are going, you're quite right that it's probably better to get it now while I can.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

You know, if you're not willing to part with your addiction you're never going to get better.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Greg, in areas like this I tend to identify with the gulls in the movie Finding Nemo. I'll I can say is, "Mine, Mine, Mine, Mine … '"


----------

